# Maus reagiert nach anheben nicht mehr?!



## CommanderParker (2. Januar 2015)

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

hab mir mal die steelseries rival optical maus gegönnt. hab nun leider ein dickes problem. nach dem anheben der maus, reagiert die maus für paar sekunden gar nicht. manchmal schon aber meistens garnich. benutze auch kein mauspad, sondern eher nen weißen block.

kann es vielleicht daran liegen, oder is die maus am arsch?

danke schon mal falls mir einer helfen kann.

gruß


----------



## Exception (2. Januar 2015)

Also weißes  Papier habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber sonst hatte  ich auf den unterschiedlichsten Oberflächen noch nie Probleme  daß  die Rival eine Zeit lang ausgesetzt  hat.  Hast du mal getestet  ob das auf allen Oberflächen so ist?


----------



## CommanderParker (2. Januar 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Also weißes  Papier habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber sonst hatte  ich auf den unterschiedlichsten Oberflächen noch nie Probleme  daß  die Rival eine Zeit lang ausgesetzt  hat.  Hast du mal getestet  ob das auf allen Oberflächen so ist?



ehm, hab nen hellen braunen schreibtisch. dort funktioniert sie so gut wie garnicht. spiel grad ca 1min auf dem ding rum, und hab sie ma 2sec zum bewegen gebracht, sonst nicht. hab auch noch so ne durchsichtige gummiplatte auf dem tisch. da funktioniert sie überhaupt nicht. hab grad was schwarzes bzw. dunkles druntergestellt. funktioniert aufeinmal. bedeutet für mich also, ich brauch nen dunkles mousepad


----------

